# RIP Steve



## Rees2 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it's now been over a year since Steve Irwin died and i just want to make a little rest in peace thread for him because he helped the tortoise and turtle comunity well pretty much the reptile comunity but he helped tortoises so rest in peace Steve.


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Sep 7, 2007)

Rest In Peace Steve


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 7, 2007)

Rest in Peace Steve,


----------



## T-P (Sep 8, 2007)

RIP steven


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 8, 2007)

RIP SteveO

May God bless Terri and the kids and comfort their hearts with the loss of their beloved one.


----------



## llllshaunllll (Sep 8, 2007)

i will miss watching his vids! rest in peace steve , what a legend


----------



## Matilda (Sep 11, 2007)

Crikey!!! a whole year has gone by, how sad.


----------



## rippers (Sep 12, 2007)

they say " all good things must come to an end"

RIP steve


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 12, 2007)

RIP Steve 
we miss you.


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 12, 2007)

agreed, he was one hell of a man... And is missed the world over. Meeting him was on my 'life list'; sad that it wont happen; however he lives on in everything that he worked for.


----------

